
Cross-platform development with Xamarin (reddit chat) - Devfromthestars
https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/5gkyjs/crossplatform_development_with_xamarin/
======
AndresLatino
If you are looking for a great user experience, maybe you should think well
before you start with Xamarin.

~~~
ExcelBrian
I don't agree. Just in case the project is too small, maybe it's not worth.
But for the rest of the projects is a very good option, mainly if you have to
work with different platforms

------
roryisok
Anyone else find it odd that this is a comment thread on a comment thread?

